# How Often to Clean Boiler?



## roker (9 Dec 2011)

I Use about a tank of Kerosene a year 1,100 litres. I would think that an annual service is not necessary. How often should I clean my boiler?


----------



## Shane007 (12 Dec 2011)

roker said:


> I Use about a tank of Kerosene a year 1,100 litres. I would think that an annual service is not necessary. How often should I clean my boiler?


 
A service should always be carried out at least once a year. This should also include a general survey of your surrounding pipework, flues, circulating pump, valves, safety valve, aav, etc. A trained eye can spot a problem about to begin.

A cleaning of the boiler is not a service. If you took a mercedes to a garage for a service and they washed it and charged you for a full service, you would not be best happy. It must be carried out with a flue gas analysizer to ensure the correct air to fuel mixture to correct to suit your particular installation and surrounding affecting factors.

A service should include the following:

I1. Inspect & clean fuel filter
I2. Inspect & test operation of fuel shut off valve
I3. Inspect & test operation of remote acting fire valve where fitted
I4. Inspect air inlets to boiler room for blockages and correct sizing
5. Inspect draught stabilizer where applicable
6. Inspect & clean flame chamber
7. Inspect burner refractory
8. Inspect & clean baffles
9. Inspect & clean burner diffuser & burner blast tube
10. Inspect ignition transformer, HT cable & porcelain for deterioration
11. Inspect & clean photocell
12. Inspect, clean & adjust burner electrodes
13. Calculate correct output of boiler & fit new burner nozzle to suit installation
14. Adjust burner pump pressure & air ratio
15. Inspect & test operation of boiler thermostat & boiler high limit thermostat
16. Inspect & test operation of flame failure device
17. Carry Out Full Combustion & Efficiency Analysis with Flue Gas Analysizer:
*a.* Boiler Combustion Analysis O² (Oxygen)
*b. *Boiler Combustion Analysis CO (Carbon Monoxide)
*c. *Boiler Combustion Analysis CO² (Carbon Dioxide)
*d. *Boiler Combustion Flue Temperature
*e. *Printed Report with Combustion Efficiency
*f. *Full Explanation of Results


----------



## roker (13 Dec 2011)

Thanks Shane007, but as I said I only use a tank a year, my boiler is not working nearly as hard as someone who uses 2 or 3 tanks a year and will not get as dirty or worn. Most industrial equipment are maintained on running hours.


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Dec 2011)

roker said:


> Thanks Shane007, but as I said I only use a tank a year, my boiler is not working nearly as hard as someone who uses 2 or 3 tanks a year and will not get as dirty or worn. Most industrial equipment are maintained on running hours.



What you save on service you will most likely spend on fuel.  The general recommendation is once a year.


----------



## Shane007 (13 Dec 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> What you save on service you will most likely spend on fuel. The general recommendation is once a year.


 
+1

A standard efficiency boiler that is not set up correctly will probably be running at between 65% & 75% efficient. I can generally get a standard efficiency boiler to run at between 80% & 85%, thus giving a fuel saving of between 5% & 20%. This could be a potential saving of €170 in fuel cost on one fill of oil.

Not only that, it your boiler is running inefficiently, your flue temperatures will be higher, thus leading to metal fatique in boiler parts. This also lead to higher & more frequent breakdown costs.


----------

